# Fishing East Bay River



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am moving to Navarre this weekend. How is the fishing on East Bay River? I am looking to launch at the Highway 87 landing. Is there good bass fishing, and what are the best baits? Also, what is the name of the other river further north on Hwy 87, and does it have good bass fishing? I appreciate any input. Looking to catch some nice fish.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Good fishing up or down the river from the 87 bridge.The Yellow River is the one North.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

East River is okay, not as good as Yellow and Escambia for Bass. All baits are good on East. So best to get a pattern and stick with it. the Bass will tell you what they want. 

KsB


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Beware of the launch at the Yellow River!!!! Many stories of break ins, vandalism and target practice on a truck.....
There's 2 places to launch from downstream from there, Browns and Lyndsies (sp?) at the end of Ward Basin Rd.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, 

I go to Ward Basin to launch. I never launch of 87. 

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've launched at 87 at Yellow over 100 times and never had a problem or seen a problem. Usually the 1st one there, last to leave.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Lookin to get out and give the rivers a try in a couple of weeks after we are settled in Navarre.


----------

